# Favorite obedience books/DVDs



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, 

I was wondering what books/DVDs everyone has found helpful in thier obedience training. 

I recently got Comp. Obedience, a Balancing Act by Byron/Yunck. I am just getting into it but like how comprehensive it is. 

I've also read a few others but nothing that I've *loved*. I am really drawn to Janice Gunn's DVDs, but haven't sprung for them yet. 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how Connie Cleveland did her book "Dogs Are Problem Solvers, Handlers Should Be".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I find what I am looking for in good training books and videos has changed as I have become more experienced. As a beginner trainer I highly valued , well, anything I could get my hands on! Terri Arnold's set of books were my first, and I used them as my foundation of training for several years.

As I became more experienced and had been exposed to more training, I found that things I would have loved as a beginner seemed boring to me now, because it was pretty much the same information no matter where it was coming from. I remember being so excited the first time I watched an Anne Marie Silverton training tape. And I remember a few years later watching another one of her tapes and being so bored I fell asleep during it.

Now what I am looking for, instead of just a good general training guide, is someone who is going to be presenting unique ideas I hadn't heard elsewhere before.  Like when Connie Cleveland on her DVD suggested making a pipecleaner handle for little dogs so you have something high to grab onto when doing off leash work. As a previous trainer of a small dog, I will say: Brilliant! 

I think the item that had the most unique ideas lately for me was Sandy Ladwig's DVD's. She had a lot of training techniques I hadn't heard before but made a lot of sense to me.

I remember when I used to have a problem come up in training, I would get out every training book I owned, open them all up to that section in the book, and see which book offered something that I thought might work for my particular problem. Now when I have a training problem come up I just go to one of my many online training groups and ask for advice.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hate to sound like a broken record, but I would really recommend subscribing to BowWowFlix.com. They are like Netflix only just for dog dvd's. I just received my Weave Training 2 x 2 second disc that I will be reviewing this week. 

Janice Gunn is awesome. She has some very helpful and fun videos on her website: Training Tips | TNT Kennels

Bridget Carlson is great too. She also has some neat videos on her site. 

Books, I like Connie Cleveland. Her book is broken down into easy to understand articles.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions so far! 

I didn't even know about BowWowFlix!! I just subscribed and I'm overwhelmed with choices! Can't wait to get everything in the mail!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You Tube is also a good source for training videos. Lots of top people have channels that show you how to do different things.


----------

